# EGF Cabela's CLUB Weekend - May 1 & 2



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The EGF Cabelas CLUB Weekend is May 1st & 2nd. If anyone is interested in getting a Cabela's Visa, please PM me and we can set up a time to meet. For each guest that I have apply for the Visa, I'll get $40 in Cabela's Cash. You'd make my wife really happy!!!! 

Here's what you get:

- free Cabela's gear bag and $10 in Cabela's Cash the first time you use your Cabela's CLUB Visa

- twice a year you will receive a $40 gift certificate that can be redeemed during the CLUB weekend

- you'll be eligible to bring guests to future CLUB weekends and receive $40 in Cabela's Cash for each guest that applies for the credit card

-------------------------------

Here's the spiel from Cabela's website:

Thousands of Cabela's CLUB customers have a powerful financial tool which earns FREE merchandise at Cabela's. Cabela's is proud to offer their CLUB Visa card - - - it rewards you every time you use your card. 
Purchase items at Cabela's and you'll get back 2% in points for your order. It gets better . . . you'll earn 1% in points for non-Cabela's charges!

That's right - - - purchase anything, anywhere with your Cabela's CLUB Visa card and you'll be earning points which are good for FREE merchandise at Cabela's. We have one CLUB member who pulled out his Cabela's CLUB card at the hospital to pay for the birth of his son . . . points for a new baby . . . that's exercising your financial opportunities to the max! Clean out your wallet - the Cabela's CLUB card is the only one you need!

Points for free merchandise is impressive - but check out these other Cabela's CLUB customer benefits:

The first time you use your card you'll receive 1,000 Bonus Points worth $10 at Cabela's - You'll receive 'Members Only' offers - Private 800 numbers for orders and customer service - An annual summary of your Cabela's CLUB card charges - Quarterly CLUB Member Newsletters - Use Cabela's Travel Service with your CLUB Card and receive Cabela's Double Points - Your monthly statement will show how many points/dollars are available -

Make the Cabela's CLUB Visa card your card of choice. Earn points for FREE Cabela's merchandise. There is no limit on the number of points you can earn. They do not expire as long as your account is in good standing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's the APR on the card?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

KEN W said:


> What's the APR on the card?


9.99% on Cabela's purchases
11.99% on everything else


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just got a Bass Pro Visa and it has 5.9% fixed.That's almost 1/2 the interest as Cabelas.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I use the Cabela's Visa for everything that I can instead of using cash or checks and never have once paid interest on any balance because I pay the balance in full every month. So the interest rates mean nothing to me plus Cabela' Club pays me $80.00 a year to have it. Sure it is only for merchandise, but who doesn't buy anymore hunting supplies? You just need to get in the habit of not overspending! In fact I started with the normal $1000.00 limit and they kept raising it to around$13,000.00 now which I will never need! One thing to remember is to limit yourself to just one or two credit cards because having too much available credit can really hurt when looking for cars or homes! And before you apply remember that even applying for credit takes points away from your overall credit rating. Avoid all cards that charge a fee at the end of every year like American Express because even if you pay up in full all the time then you still get charged like $60.00 a year if I remember correctly.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

I have one too. $80 for nothin'. Not a bad deal.

-Plus if I bring some friends in to get one, I get up to $200 for nothin'.

-That's $560 a year without even using the card.

-Plus I get more money for paying for gas with the card while I'm scouting.

How do you afford your decoys?


----------

